# Chicken pics to draw! (Poll coming soon)



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

hello 


Basically this is a thread where everyone posts pictures (no limit of the pics) and I will draw them (I’m bored)!

Then there will be a poll (same thread) of who I should draw first.

This is just a bit of fun here, ya don’t have to participate of course


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

sounds like fun!


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

@Jetblack2004 @chickenqueen @boskelli1571 anyone?


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

DuckRunner said:


> @Jetblack2004 @chickenqueen @boskelli1571 anyone?


You're on! Hate to think of you being bored  Here's Dede - she's 8 years old - thank you.


----------



## Jetblack2004 (Apr 18, 2018)

Sounds great;D


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Jet , that's awful nice grass!


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> Jet , that's awful nice grass!


I know right? Mine has chicken poo all over what's left of the grass!


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

Jetblack2004 said:


> Sounds great;D
> View attachment 29493


Awesome! Is she a mix RIR?


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

boskelli1571 said:


> You're on! Hate to think of you being bored  Here's Dede - she's 8 years old - thank you.
> View attachment 29492


Hello!
 
Aww what a cute Dede! Silky wattles


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Here's







Blue Belle.Blue Belle had her back torn off by a dog a year and a half ago.You can't tell it now but she's never laid an egg since.She's just about 6 y o.


----------



## Jetblack2004 (Apr 18, 2018)

seminolewind said:


> Jet , that's awful nice grass!


Thanks! It was last summer 


DuckRunner said:


> Awesome! Is she a mix RIR?


Yes, RIR x GLW


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> Here's
> View attachment 29514
> Blue Belle.Blue Belle had her back torn off by a dog a year and a half ago.You can't tell it now but she's never laid an egg since.She's just about 6 y o.


Poor baby! She's very pretty!


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> Here's
> View attachment 29514
> Blue Belle.Blue Belle had her back torn off by a dog a year and a half ago.You can't tell it now but she's never laid an egg since.She's just about 6 y o.


Aw poor hen. I think she's a lavender Orpington...?
I'll add that to the poll too


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I will have to post a picture of Lola, who was the love of our lives and could have been our house chicken. That would be the hen in the avatar's daughter. If anyone needs a picture it's her even if I pay for it. We will never forget her.


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> I will have to post a picture of Lola, who was the love of our lives and could have been our house chicken. That would be the hen in the avatar's daughter. If anyone needs a picture it's her even if I pay for it. We will never forget her.


Aw poor hen. I know it's very sad when you lose a beloved hen


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Blue Belle is a blue Cochin,she's getting gray in her old age.My two roosters are her grandchildren(I had to put her son down last year),they even have her uneven wattles.That's how I know they're related.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

I took the liberty of swamping y'all with my fav chicken pics, I have 475 but for the sake of Verizon data I will not post them


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

You're roosters are stunning,especially the red one.Are you going to show him?


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Aw thanks! No the red one my absolute favorite died last fall


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

Aw, that's sad. He 


Steinwand said:


> Aw thanks! No the red one my absolute favorite died last fall


was very handsome


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

beautiful pics! it's always nice to see everyone's chickens.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

chickenqueen said:


> Here's
> View attachment 29514
> Blue Belle.Blue Belle had her back torn off by a dog a year and a half ago.You can't tell it now but she's never laid an egg since.She's just about 6 y o.


Aww, that makes me wanna cry, I'm so glad she survived though! that's really awesome.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Well, it's been a month and I don't know if this thread is still a thing but I'm proud of my babies and wanna show them off whether you draw them or not  But if you do, I wanna see the results!










They are 6 weeks old today


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

Poll is here!


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

sup guys I've been gone for a few weeks


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

Steinwand said:


> sup guys I've been gone for a few weeks


Hello! where did you gooooo?


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

DuckRunner said:


> Hello! where did you gooooo?


More importantly, did you have a good time?


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

boskelli1571 said:


> More importantly, did you have a good time?


And did you bring us presents?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Nice to see you back.Were you off showing chickens?


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

I wish lol I went too a week long Leadership camp in Tennessee it was fun!! I got too see a lot of my friends and stuff the food was terrible absolutely disgusting! But itgrt than that it was a blast unfortunately I didn't get y'all presents lol they gift shop was extreme, but I have pics I'll post!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Pictures are great! What's a leadership camp?


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Steinwand said:


> I wish lol I went too a week long Leadership camp in Tennessee it was fun!! I got too see a lot of my friends and stuff the food was terrible absolutely disgusting! But itgrt than that it was a blast unfortunately I didn't get y'all presents lol they gift shop was extreme, but I have pics I'll post!


lol (I was joking of course!) I'm so glad that you had a good time! Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Me middle back guy and there was one more guy we nicknamed him Mr. Chekhov bc he looked like the new Star Trek character lol we cropped him out bc he wasn't a part of our GA friends hehe cruel...


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

You're the guy? Looks like a nice group of friends!


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

I'm the guy in the back my brother is in the front


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Okay, poll/offer to draw went up April 25. Is that long enough to pick one for a picture?


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

seminolewind said:


> Okay, poll/offer to draw went up April 25. Is that long enough to pick one for a picture?


yeah, she said the poll would close June 1 but she hasn't been here in a few days, maybe her VPN is out.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

DuckRunner said:


> hello
> 
> 
> Basically this is a thread where everyone posts pictures (no limit of the pics) and I will draw them (I’m bored)!
> ...


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> View attachment 42815


Sadly I don't think Duckrunner gets on here anymore.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Sadly I don't think Duckrunner gets on here anymore.


ohhhhhh


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

Animals45 said:


> Sadly I don't think Duckrunner gets on here anymore.


I still do, but I don't think anyone would see this old thread


----------

